

Ask HN: What is best book or tutorial to learn how secure a website? - pkc

What is best book or tutorial to learn how secure a website?
======
jackman002
Here are a few links my host gave me when i ran into the same problem:
[http://www.tech-faq.com/source-code-security-
vulnerabilities...](http://www.tech-faq.com/source-code-security-
vulnerabilities.shtml)
[http://www.fortify.com/landing/extra/ppc_source_code.html?so...](http://www.fortify.com/landing/extra/ppc_source_code.html?source=goog&kw=source_code_security&gclid=CP3piJXu-
pUCFRg6awodsQaYFA) <http://sectools.org/>

~~~
pkc
Hi Jackman,

Thanks a lot for the links. Do you know any book to read?

